# Remove oil level sensor warning / wiring. Help.



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

My replacement gauges are for a TT with an oil level sensor. I have tried multiple resistors, feeding it 12+ or a ground. I cannot get the light off. I added an oil pan with a sensor but it takes 3 wires and i am not sure where they all go. If someone has a pin out that would be awesome! I tried to code it out of my cluster, but i could not get it to accept the coding via vag com. All help is much appriciated. I already defeated my immo light tonight! That was simple as taking the gauges apart and putting tape over the led!


----------



## Silver TT (Jan 26, 2015)

*Microprocessor!*

Hey, I'm doing something similar right now too. 

Here's a link to the patent that Hella has on the thermal level sensor:
http://www.google.co.ug/patents/EP0924496A1?cl=en

It says there's a microprocessor in the base of the sensor. So, someone correct me if I'm wrong, but the sensor likely uses serial communication or PWM to send the signal to the cluster. This sensor can calculate the oil temp as well as a low level condition (I don't think our clusters are able to display the temp though, like on some cars).

This is an article from Hella on their sensors:

https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=...sg=AFQjCNGNlDbShYXo0TS_ll5Dcrge1dKfdA&cad=rja

It states:
"Current sensors are based on the thermal principle. With this principle, the oil level is derived from the linear connection between the time taken for a sensor element to cool down and the filling level."

You do have the option of cloning your original cluster though (ebay vag tacho $20). This would turn off the oil level sensor in the cluster and also display the correct mileage.

There are three wires to the sensor, one is ground, one is switched power, and one is the signal to the cluster. Here's a link:
http://www.audiworld.com/forums/a8-...-level-sensor-sensor-nagging-problem-2797528/

Good luck


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Cross the power without adding a resistor. It'll always think it's full. No more light.


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

i added wires and a sensor, problem solved. i probably spent more time bitching on the forums then it took to do it. If Anyone needs a how to i could give the steps.


----------

